# Does anyone know about designing wedding invitations?



## Reegan (Feb 3, 2009)

My sister is getting married next summer. I am helping her look for some affordable wedding invitations and favors. Does anyone recommend any sites for reasonably priced invitations and cards? She likes the idea of giving out CDs as wedding favors, too. It would be great if those could match her invitation design.


----------



## Wyjid (Feb 3, 2009)

www.vistaprint.com


----------



## jlykins (Feb 3, 2009)

Invitations by Dawn - Unique Theme Wedding Invitations and Accessories

My wife made our invitations for our wedding but she got some great ideas from this site.


----------



## jedi32277 (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm getting married next year, and my girl already has the invitations, just needs to print them lol. Anyway she went simple and got them from walmart, yes walmart. Box of 50 nice looking invitations with envelopes for $20. 
You write your message and print them yourself.


----------



## Alerick (Jun 4, 2009)

Amazon.com: The Packaging and Design Templates Sourcebook (Graphic Design): Luke Herriott: Books

got this book while studying in Taiwan. IT IS AWESOME. Has plenty of invitation Ideas and comes with a CD of templatess.


----------



## Fergsonfire (Jul 30, 2009)

Crane and Company has tons of great stuff and they have a good price range on their stuff. It is some of the best quality stuff you will find.


----------



## Khaliq Thomas (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi,
  My sister is getting married next summer. I am helping her look for some affordable wedding invitations and favors. Does anyone recommend any sites for reasonably priced invitations and cards? She likes the idea of giving out CDs as wedding favors, too. It would be great if those could match her invitation design.


----------



## Bee Bee (Aug 4, 2009)

I made all my own - in England you can buy a pack of 50 with envelopes for £5 then I just made the design and printed them off  xxx


----------



## msf (Aug 23, 2009)

Reegan said:


> My sister is getting married next summer. I am helping her look for some affordable wedding invitations and favors. Does anyone recommend any sites for reasonably priced invitations and cards? She likes the idea of giving out CDs as wedding favors, too. It would be great if those could match her invitation design.



If your crafty, you can make your own.

To keep our costs down, we got some nice paper from michaels, and some transparent paper, and some ribbon.  We created the announcement in word or photoshop, and printed it out on the nice paper, 4 per sheet.  Then cut that and the translucent paper into 4.  then punched 2 holes at hte top and tied a bow using the ribbon.  then stuffed these into envelopes from staples.  I forget how much we spent over all, but im sure we saved a ton from going to a professional.


----------



## athomasimage (Aug 26, 2009)

Are you photographing the wedding?  If so, offer an engagement sitting.  Then offer to custom design an invitation or "save-a-date" card.  

Think of the photo-greeting cards for the holiday season, but with a photo from the engagement sitting.  Then instead of the Holiday Greeting text, put in the wedding details.  The card is 4"X8".  If the lower 2" is trimmed away, a nice 4X6 keepsake photo remains.

This gives you extra revenue and the client gets something very special.  I have a sample on the lower right corner of my wedding web page.  Link below.
Wedding Photography by A Thomas Image. Artistic photography by photographer Tom Szabo. Cleveland, Lake county, Ohio


----------



## ::trainwreck:: (Aug 26, 2009)

Wyjid said:


> www.vistaprint.com



:thumbup: good site. thats where my girlfriend got her business cards done


----------



## msf (Aug 26, 2009)

Business Cards, Postcards, Flyers, Brochures, Letterhead , Greeting Cards & Envelopes Overnight ~ by OvernightPrints.com is a great site.  they are not overnight, but the quality is there.


----------



## KmH (Jan 28, 2012)

Dig up a 3 year old thread > Post SPAM > which has now been reported to the forum mods/admins.


----------



## DaisySibyl (Feb 7, 2012)

A good site to see some invitations: http://w-weddinginvitations.com


----------

